
Uber spent $2m for NYC congestion charge - leemailll
https://www.ft.com/content/bb89ecd0-558a-11e9-91f9-b6515a54c5b1
======
leemailll
"Uber has spent $2m lobbying for congestion pricing in New York City since
2015"

Lyft "contributed $75,000 to the New York campaign"

"In contrast, New York’s taxi drivers have opposed congestion pricing"

